# انظمة تركيب الزجاج والالمنيوم



## الحاج تحسين (5 فبراير 2011)

*النظام العنكبوتي : 
يتألف هذا النظام من عدد من الإكسسوارات ذوات أذرع معدنية تحمل كل منها لوح من الألواح الزجاجية مثبت بواسطة برغي ذو مفصل كروي, و يُملأ الفراغ بين هذه الألواح بمواد عازلة, مقاومة للضغط الميكانيكي و للعوامل الجوية. 






ميزات النظام العنكبوتي : - صمِّم هذا النظام بهدف أساسي و هو الحصول على أكبر قدر من الشفافية و بالتالي أكبر قدر من الرؤية, حيث أن الاهتمام الأكبر لدى المهندسين و المعماريين هو تخفيض معوقات الرؤية, الناجمة عن العناصر اللازمة لقيام البناء, لأكبر قدر ممكن . 
- يقدم هذا النظام حلول عملية لتركيب الزجاج, لا يمكن أن يوفرها أي نظام آخر. 
- لتثبيت الزجاج عند حواف الواجهة, يمكن أن تكون الإكسسوارات أحادية أو ثنائية الأذرع, و في التطبيقات الخاصة يمكن أن يصل عدد الأذرع إلى أكثر من ذلك, بحيث يثبت اللوح الزجاجي عند كل زاوية من زاواياه بأحد هذه الأذرع. 
- يمكن لهذه الإكسسوارات أن تستند إلى هيكل ( جائز ) معدني أو إلى سيف زجاجي, كما يمكن أن تُشد هذه الاكسسوارات فيما بينها بكابلات معدنية. 
- يقدم هذا النظام حلول عملية لتركيب الزجاج, لا يمكن أن يوفرها أي نظام آخر. 
- لتثبيت الزجاج عند حواف الواجهة, يمكن أن تكون الإكسسوارات أحادية أو ثنائية الأذرع, و في التطبيقات الخاصة يمكن أن يصل عدد الأذرع إلى أكثر من ذلك, بحيث يثبت اللوح الزجاجي عند كل زاوية من زاواياه بأحد هذه الأذرع. 
- يمكن لهذه الإكسسوارات أن تستند إلى هيكل ( جائز ) معدني أو إلى سيف زجاجي, كما يمكن أن تُشد هذه الاكسسوارات فيما بينها بكابلات معدنية. 
- يمكن تركيب الزجاج المفرد و المزدوج و المجلتن بإعتماد هذا النظام من أنظمة تركيب الزجاج, و يحدد سمك الزجاج المستخدم بحسب مواصفات المشروع, و لذلك تجرى لكل مشروع الدراسة الخاصة به. 

مجالات الإستخدام : - واجهات الأبنية و المحال التجارية. 
- الردهات و الممرات و البيوت الزجاجية. 
- الفتحات السماوية و المظلات الزجاجية. 
- الجدران و التقطيعات الداخلية و الأدراج الزجاجية. 
- الستاندات و المفروشات الزجاجية. 
- الديكورات الداخلية. 

ا



لواجهات الزجاجية المستمرة ( ضمن مقاطع معدنية ): 

أنظمة من المقاطع الخاصة المصنَّعة من الألمنيوم, بحيث يتم تركيب الزجاج المقسَّى المزدوج ضمن هذه المقاطع, و يتم تطبيق هذه الأنظمة في الواجهات الخارجية للأبنية بدون وجود فواصل اسمنتية ظاهرة من خارج المبنى. 
و تختلف هذه الأنظمة فيما بينها باختلاف ما يظهر من مقاطع الألمنيوم من الجهة الخارجية للمبنى, نظام الجدران الزجاجية المنزلقة: 

أنظمة حديثة من الإكسسوارات تستخدم في الواجهات الخارجية و في القواطع الداخلية بهدف أساسي هو توفير أكبر قدر من الضوء الوارد عبر فتحة الدخول ( فتحة الضوء ). 
بواسطة هذه الإكسسوارات, تنزلق القطع الزجاجية لتتجمع بجانب بعضها البعض ملاصقةً للجدران الجانبية للفتحة . 
يستخدم هذا النظام بشكل رئيسي في واجهات المحال التجارية و المطاعم, و كذلك في الشرفات المنزلية. 

نظام "التثبيت النقطي": 

نظام من الإكسسوارات المستخدم في الواجهات و القواطع الداخلية, و يعتمد مبدأ التثبيت النقطي مما يجعله متناغماً مع الواجهات المصممة بحسب النظام العنكبوتي.*​


----------



## الحاج تحسين (5 فبراير 2011)

*

*


----------



## بني رحب (6 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على الجهد


----------



## zizou_archi (21 أبريل 2011)

merci b.c


----------



## مهندس فادي قيصر (21 أبريل 2011)

كثير حلو الله يديمك


----------



## الحاج تحسين (25 أبريل 2011)

شكر لكم اخواني الاعزاء جميعا


----------



## أبوعماروجاسر (11 يناير 2012)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد حمدى ناصف (12 يناير 2012)

[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/14769618951089002862.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]




[URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"][URL="http://majdah.maktoob.com/vb/up/2043871743497399936.gif"]

[/URL][/URL]​





​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]
[/SIZE]​[SIZE=+0]

شكرى تقديرى [/SIZE]​


----------



## Eng. Medhat Mamdou (19 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عرفه فاوي (20 يناير 2012)

حاج حسين شكرا على المجهود الرائع وكما تعلم حضرتك الرسم لغة المهندس فياريت لو فيه رسومات حتى لو كانت اسكتشات يكون افضل كتير .


----------

